# Best 2nd Amendment Video Ever!



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Take 7 minutes and take a look. Just wow.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

The virtual president has my vote.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

History gives us the best reasons for the need of a 2nd amendment. More people were killed by their own governments in the 20th Century then all the wars, and at one time all the people in those countries thought it would be impossible to happen to them. But the truth of the matter is we shouldn't have to keep defending the 2nd amendment. The Constitution give a means to change it and just because they know that they could never get a Constitutional amendment doesn't give them a right to go around it.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

I watch Bill Whittle all the time here

PJTV - Bill Whittle

PJTV is good

Bookmark it, every 2 weeks there are updates

Also quite fun is Newsbusted on Youtube


----------



## BetrayedAmerican (Jan 8, 2013)

Prepadoodle said:


> Take 7 minutes and take a look. Just wow.


That is by far one of the coolest things I have ever seen.. He is so quite yet speaks so deeply into the soul... We need more like him, he was absolutely right.. Good Find.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)




----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)




----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

Right on Target...Thank You for sharing...Loved it


----------

